# Small but violent skermish in the midlands...



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

HAHA........ :brave::brave::brave:
i think i came 3rd though......only 34Xs iirc.......i struggled just to get 300.......must be the thin air up there :tongue: .....i think i had altitude sickness 

rest of the "king's men" ie. myself, noble Lloyd (Reeders) and Calvin......decided to go up THE HILL and visit the Little Poland in Hilton Village. the Golonka (sp?) was great....Polish version of the eisbein...it was fantastic crispy on the outside and soft and juicey inside.....the pickels and horse raddish.......hmm.......im hungery now :wink:

then fair maiden brought out the "polish wine" ......not from grapes...but made from potatoes....we were told......hmmm.....


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

I... I new yu werre out and about on the town celerbratin... sorre fir the error, was some what concust at the time....Think me got an arrow in the throat and a hoof in the head:wink:

Well shot Hard's, glad you enjoyed a little Poland hospitaity here on the hill. The "Polish Wine" is some what renowned for its capasity to "relax" one...


Spatan:cocktail:

PS I also shot 34X's but missed the 300:sad:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

In mirth and jest you speak of battle
Thy words not merely earthly prattle
A tale they tell of hard won scores
And wounds of cuts and open sores

Well done to all those good knights and dames
I know them not but by their names
You fly the flag so well and high
I wish that I could be on nigh!


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

*Call to join the RF!*

Battle day did start as a panic for those of us warriors who were assisting fellow warriors before the start of battle and for those silly enough to even contemplate using new and untested ammunition for the first time. Shooting as gracefully as a wild boar gnashing its way through an overripe pumpkin, I sheepishly collected 2 gold medallions. Yes I, Lady Claire came both first and last as there was only one of me. This call goes out to the ladies of the land who are being tempted by the dark Compound Forces. Lay down your unsightly weapons and pledge allegiance to the Recurve Forces ‘cos ummm…standing alone just sucks!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

To the fair Clair of the midlands, 

To survive any battle, too unscathed is in itself a testament to your valour and prowess upon the battlefield for this we salute you, I am sure more feasting and merriment will be arranged in your honour in the near future... 

While you may detest the weapons of the lusty knights of the darkside. We were happy at you arrival onto our battle field. You did grace us with your presance although lacking true fire power and accuracy, the tokens of success were indeed bravely won. Those that run for cover and prattle off all of those many reasons not to show everytime there is a call to arms are indeed not worthy to speak of battles past both won or lost..Excluding those that through their service have forged in time and sacrifice, have made the strongholds over which we contest. In their dept we are all in until our service is done, then it will be up to those younger than you and I to keep the fortress flag flying ever aloft.

As for your call to all those that may be still beneath their beds to join you in the ranks of our severly depleted recurve forces I hope tis not in vain. I too am considering lending my alliegence to your cause and with recurve in strong left hand and quiver well stocked with finely made arrows, come and bolster the ranks of such an honourable battalion?

We shall see what manner of weapon can be conjured by our war department that may saticfy our insaciable thirst for fresh blood and our constant and unwaivering quest for gold and glory??


We will contiue this discussion as the politics of war continue to brew....


May my messanger find you safe this day,


Spatan of the hill:seal::cocktail:


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Bracken,
Very brave of you to enter into comp. so young in your career. Well done.

I hope Spatan wasn't refering to me heading for the hills when duty calls, I've even got a note from my mum excusing me! Even if I had shot recurve you would still have been the only girl. Having said that, I have been told numerous times that I shoot like a girl. ( should I take that as a complement?)


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*A call to war no small matter....*

Sire Roderick of the Powerful McGregor clan "The fist of Blackrige" please can your mother report to the war office immediately so we may her her plead on your behalf alas you runner, he did not make thru the battle lines!!!
The call to arms and therefore WAR is no small matter.There will be a hearing and the outcome of which will determine you sentence. Most lightly be sentenced to PMB Archery Club coffie duty wearing a "French maids outfit".

This sentence may under our law last up to Six months, but through bended knee and plenty of grovelling and pleading, may be reduced to one night wearing attire that must include a french hat (bere').

"Shooting Like a girl" is altogether a seperate offence and will be treated as such on another occasion, should this disrespect to our cause continue. ..

So be warned Keep your house in order an on high alert for yet more fiercesome battles loom for which we must depart.

Strength and honour is the order of the day...

Blessings and salutations to the house of McGregor,


Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

spatan said:


> "Shooting Like a girl" is altogether a seperate offence and will be treated as such on another occasion, should this disrespect to our cause continue. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis a brave soul indeed that makes a statement like that, espesially when he is outnumbered three to one at home.


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spatan's Girls*



spatan said:


> ..... Well done to all that participated... The Spartan Girls flew the Black Hawk flag in spectacular fashion, all managing to bring home the golds and silvers while tending the wounds of their men. We Love and Honour you this day...
> 
> To the page young Curtis who stayed and fought valiantly to also be awarded gold.
> 
> ...



A graceful kind thankfulness must surely be bestoed upon the Black Hawk General: Spatan for assisting his Lady (who has been absent for some time from this hearing) in the requisition and fitment of the sight apparel so definitely required to shoot an open-style "dark-side" bow. I must admit to thee all that it was an unusual experience shooting an inverted pin on a slider sight, when one is soo accustomed to the finer glass and fiber of the Shibuya house. You see, this modern apparatus did make a hasty decision to malfunction 1 week prior to the arranged batttle, and while Sir Hennie of the war department did valiantly attempt to assist me in my dire hour, the runner was delayed (and thus :whip2 for not returning in time with the required capscrew, thereby rendering the chosen equipment useless. :annoyed:

Nevertheless, I did persist with the matter and have been fortunate to have had plenty of practice in compensating-shooting before this day, and thus was able to cope with the challenges on the battlefied. It felt very satisfying to defeat a Lady Sharon of the northern Gold Fields, as she has been a worthy apponent on the numerous battlefields that we have travelled to over the last 18 months of the year of our Lord. My heart doesth perhaps feel that she has neglected her training tho, and thus did not put up too valiant a fight (as her noble man and her did arrange to spend some R&R time in this beautiful land of ours at the same time). Tut, tut.

Finally, before my scribe doesth falter in his hand c:, I must congratulate Miss Tan-Tan (of Spatan's offspring) for her courageous effort in battle - you see, she did decide a mere minutes before the squirmish to alter her sight equipment, and once again Black Hawk General Spatan came to her aid. The loss of a certain bead did hold up the battle for a short while, and the horses and soldiers could be heard agitating in the back ground. :llama:

A final note, which I must most certainly include: Miss Charne' (offspring of Spatan) did once more hold her head proud in the duel squirmish with page Curtis, a little fancy me doth think ...? as she doesth blush so :wink: when called answer. :angel:

A fine day indeed and a battle of worthy mention in the "Maritzborough" area.

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*Nyamazan: Can I, please?*



spatan said:


> ......The call to arms and therefore WAR is no small matter.There will be a hearing and the outcome of which will determine you sentence. Most lightly be sentenced to PMB Archery Club coffie duty wearing a "French maids outfit".
> 
> This sentence may under our law last up to Six months, but through bended knee and plenty of grovelling and pleading, may be reduced to one night wearing attire that must include a french hat (bere').
> 
> ...



French maid's outfit ....... hmmmm, now that's an offer I'll take up on your behalf, but what's in it for me? There's always a price, barbarian :wink: :wink:

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

To Sire Roderick

Never fear, your shooting certainly can't be mistaken for a lady's shooting for the grimmace that thou dost wear upon your face when shooting is so gruesome that even the most foul do flee in fear... I sincerely believe no lady can lay claim to that!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

nyamazan said:


> Tis a brave soul indeed that makes a statement like that, espesially when he is outnumbered three to one at home.


Do I hear mourmorings of mutiny amonst the ranks? ... Me thinks one might consider the concequenses of the first arrow missed... In the realm of war tis wise to fear a man that shoots his first arrow straight and true... When it comes to being out numbered but by a mear 3 to one ..true for now however its would be best to know that this translates to a polltry 2 arrows spent then the ratio duth not seam so favourable for thee.

In contrast to this scenario I would my in efforts direct to those that lay seige to our honourable way and which threatens more than just the dignity of a few but all that take refuge within our walls...

Again may my servant and this message find you well,


Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

spatan said:


> Do I hear mourmorings of mutiny amonst the ranks? ... Me thinks one might consider the concequenses of the first arrow missed... In the realm of war tis wise to fear a man that shoots his first arrow straight and true... When it comes to being out numbered but by a mear 3 to one ..true for now however its would be best to know that this translates to a polltry 2 arrows spent then the ratio duth not seam so favourable for thee.
> 
> In contrast to this scenario I would my in efforts direct to those that lay seige to our honourable way and which threatens more than just the dignity of a few but all that take refuge within our walls...
> 
> ...




Oh waffle waffle...Lets clear the air of all squabbles properly and have battle of the longbows on Thursday night!!! Loser does the french maid thing the following week...Ummm, Spatan's lady can supply the necessary clothing as I am a little lacking in that department. I dunno who I want to win as both you boys have such nice legs to show off - hee hee!!!


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thursday? Why wait*



bracken said:


> Oh waffle waffle...Lets clear the air of all squabbles properly and have battle of the longbows on Thursday night!!! Loser does the french maid thing the following week...Ummm, Spatan's lady can supply the necessary clothing as I am a little lacking in that department. I dunno who I want to win as both you boys have such nice legs to show off - hee hee!!!


My dear Lady Claire

Me thinks that the soldiers are engaged against the League on such a nite. I propose that this battle is brought forward to tomorrow night - when the moon is at its best.

Never mind the legs, have you seen the rest and the Scottish kilts? Does a Lady's heart good :smile:

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Right,fair lady Claire. I prepose a we put it to our people, and with stick and string may the roudy rabble be silence for a while and the french maids out fit awaits the looser but luckly not the Guantlet or stocks as this would with the rotton fruit thats flung smell up the castle forecourts for sure....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bracken (Aug 22, 2008)

Spatan's Lady said:


> My dear Lady Claire
> 
> Me thinks that the soldiers are engaged against the League on such a nite. I propose that this battle is brought forward to tomorrow night - when the moon is at its best.
> 
> ...



Seen the rest??? Eeek...is this sort of talk allowed on this site. I dunno if seeing the rest would really do this lady's heart any good!!! And the kilts??? If Spatan doesn't have a kilt I propose a similar length skirt...ummm...and no need to remind him of the rest of the attire which is needed/not needed. No comments from Nyamazan...I think he needs to be informed of the battle so we are not disappointed tomorrow. I think we put doc on the door as a bouncer and no under 18's by the sounds of things! Roll on tomorrow - yeah!!!


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

I leave to work in Underburg at 3 tomorrow morning, but on the way I'll drive through my favorite forest and cut a half dozen sticks and turn them into match winning arrows fletched with wild turkey feathers and tipped with flint gathered from the highest peak.

You guys know I'm no desk jockey so don't have access to this place untill I'm home. This is no excuse as my motto from my Boy Sprout days is " be prepared"


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

What folly Spatan of the Hill, is this old Knight so easily forgotten, this Old Knight who has fought so many battles of the past?? 

Sir Bernie of the Broken bow and the swollen foot!


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

I fear Spatan of the Hill may have loosed his last straight and true arrow, but his eager enthusium is worthy of some merit I suppose.

Would be sad lo lose an archer so young in year but long in bow to a kilt weilding apprentice with the ability of Mac the great Gregor.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

bern47 said:


> What folly Spatan of the Hill, is this old Knight so easily forgotten, this Old Knight who has fought so many battles of the past??
> 
> Sir Bernie of the Broken bow and the swollen foot!


Good General Bernardus grand duke of the bow and head of the Kramer clan, We have fought together before this day and did fare valiantly as I do recall. It Is with warm affection these memories I do relate as you did have cause to celebrate the bronze medal for your discipline on that day, So stand tall for we do prepare to do the same again in defence of what we love so much....

Keep strong as thou art one of our stallwarts amoungts the ranks of our elite.

tune that bow and shoot it straight for two eves from now we will meet for practice.

So farewell for now O bold Knight,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thus says the town crier....*

It has been agreeed that the men of the fortress that is called Maritzbrough will indeed meet to contest for the right to hunt the kings lands and to mock and jibe the looser to tea duty in a french maids uniform.

The contest will take place tonight in the great hall in the first hours of darkness. All that dare to muster bow and arrow may find honour there tonight....The ataire is informal medieval of cause...:tongue:


Spatan of the Hill:cocktail:

Tis brought to my attention that the fair ladies and the maidens or our realm have booked their ring side seats already and await the fall of this night with great anticipation....:angel:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Rest thy wariors as an invasion is planned kingdom soldiers.Hardened soldiers will be riding hard to claim your land as their own before the moon has completed a full cycle.The field of battle has been chosen by thy own and they named it Kingspark.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*An account of Tuesday night's shenanigans*

An account of Tuesday night.. a most excellent endevour... With our bows strung tight and the straightest arrows amongst the bunch quivered, we met to duel .... to fight once more .. to at least begin to see a true master of the stick and string emerge. But alas, the Fist of Blackridge did renag.. And bitterly conspicuous by his tearful absence (me thinks his mum doth protest his going out after the first pangs of darkness, least he fall and graze a knee..... )

Soo, without Sir Roderick of the great and fierce McGregor clan.. the foray did commence with the unlikely presence of the highlander, a noble Scott of royal blood (once informed was quick to arm up) with bow and sword to rally in defence of our great cause...

Once the role call was taken, the ladies and maidens of our realm, namely those of the House of Spatan and the fair Lady Claire did take controll of proceedings there. Things did from here take a comical turn -a once serious duel soon became a testing challenge to have family jewellery stay well concealed, 'tis was just not good enough to stand and deliver half a dozen fine arrows to their mark. But now, had to dash about with war dress flailing revealing knees and per chance a bum cheek (not more we did hope in vain). 

A small collection of pics may save another thousand words. It is with much glee that by his sheer absence The Rod of the Ridge Sir Roderick may soon be witnessed bearing tea adorned in skimpy French Maids attire. Unless a solid rematch before the next new moon is conspired.

Sir Hendrik (who from this point forth would prefer to be referred to as Baas Hendrik) who did arrive in attire all decked out in Swazi sheet - short notice was his blunt retort when questioned about his unsightly waist cloth (his lineage is at present a little unclear). Nevertheless his turkey plumed arrows fanned from his quiver reminding one very quickly of a peacock's mating plumage much less of war or duel. Arrows flew with the finese of a koi-san bushman suffering the effects of a two week marula party. However shrieks of laughter resounded throughout the castle forcourts as every second arrow flung clattered off castle walls much to Baas Hendrik's utter dismay. Hearing deep sighs under his breath, me thinks he called fondly for his compound as this he doth wield with far more class.

By the King's decree there may be more of such events, so be vigilent and look to our messengers for details of future gatherings.... where all are welcome to contest the rights of the powers that reign supreme.


Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

OMG!!!! :archery::archery:
how often you guys do this...every tuesday?


----------

